# Drinking raw eggs



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi everyone , this morning while at work i drank 3 raw eggs ,i usually eat quite alot of eggs but have them poached on toast but as im at work cant do this. I have been looking into drinking raw eggs on the internet ,if its safe and that, and have found quite alot of stuff written about the digestability of raw eggs. Just wanted to know if any one on here drinks raw eggs or if its actually worth it?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yes mate i drink between 6-12 raw egg whites daily and 5 full eggs, have done for years.....

eggs are damn good so get them down ya..............


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Loads of people do it on here :thumbup1:

I cant do it as it makes me gag and i would rather boil them 

Do a good search on the forum and you will find loads of info.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with drinking raw eggs mate, I do it often :thumbup1:


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Done it for a good few years now, not because I am big and 'ard, but it means I get an extra ten minutes in bed rather than cooking them! Do them one by one, break it all up with a fork, then do them like a shot. Must be cold out of the fridge though


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

put them in your shaker cup with some fresh orange the gauze stops the lumps coming through


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yuk! Hate raw eggs.

Love poached eggs - only a few mins in the microwave...


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been reading bits about raw eggs saying that the body can not digest the protiens in eggs properly if they are not cooked ,some saying that only about 50% if they are raw? Anyone know anything on this ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

drinking is much safer imo,only passe the liver once...


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

i drink 12 whole raw eggs a day have done for good while .


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Scottydog81 said:


> I have been reading bits about raw eggs saying that the body can not digest the protiens in eggs properly if they are not cooked ,some saying that only about 50% if they are raw? Anyone know anything on this ?


Briefly, whites contain avidin, which if not dectivated by cooking inhibits biotin (a B vitamin) which you need, so it's not a good idea to eat raw egg whites alone.

However, egg yolks contain an overwhelming level of biotin, and eating whole eggs is fine.

Bulk egg whites are invariably pasteurized, which deactivates the avidin.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

an interesting thread, i dont mean to lower the tone of it but im goin to anyway!!

does it not make you stink like a bar5tard?????

im looking at puttin eggs into my diet as i dont currently eat many so just wondering???

p.s sorry to hi-jack!!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

4 a day, cant taste them in my shake


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Briefly, whites contain avidin, which if not dectivated by cooking inhibits biotin (a B vitamin) which you need, so it's not a good idea to eat raw egg whites alone.
> 
> However, egg yolks contain an overwhelming level of biotin, and eating whole eggs is fine.
> 
> Bulk egg whites are invariably pasteurized, which deactivates the avidin.


 Thanks mate ,some very good advice there. :beer:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> an interesting thread, i dont mean to lower the tone of it but im goin to anyway!!
> 
> does it not make you stink like a bar5tard?????
> 
> ...


yes mate it does with me anyway .


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've only just started doing it from today ,so we will see, i dont think they could make my farts smell any worse than they all ready are ,it aint possible! lol. :lol:


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> *Briefly, whites contain avidin, which if not dectivated by cooking inhibits biotin (a B vitamin) which you need, so it's not a good idea to eat raw egg whites alone.*
> 
> However, egg yolks contain an overwhelming level of biotin, and eating whole eggs is fine.
> 
> Bulk egg whites are invariably pasteurized, which deactivates the avidin.


That is not the only problem though - the BV of raw egg white is roughly 50% that of cooked egg white. As above pasteurised is fine, but raw = waste of money

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I put a couple in my shake when i feel i need a tad more protein.

My shakes don't taste very nice anyway and i can down things quite quickly so it's usually gone within about 4 seconds


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

I throw about 4 in my shakes, cant taste them...


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Scottydog81 said:


> I've only just started doing it from today ,so we will see, i dont think they could make my farts smell any worse than they all ready are ,it aint possible! lol. :lol:


x2

Protein farts are the best!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tony Barnes said:


> That is not the only problem though - the BV of raw egg white is roughly 50% that of cooked egg white. As above pasteurised is fine, but raw = waste of money
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


Yes - thanks - I couldn't find a reliable source to confirm this, but it's true! :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - thanks - I couldn't find a reliable source to confirm this, but it's true! :thumb:


Does this mean that when drinking whole eggs raw you only digest 50% of the protein/nutrients. or is it just regarding drinking egg whites raw? :confused1:


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

No worries PD

Yes, drink raw egg and ~50% of the protein from the egg white is lost to you. Cooked = fine. Pasteurised = fine. Raw = waste of money.

It particularly makes me laugh when people split the eggs first - so not only are they throwing away the yolk (loads of nice fats, vitamins, mins, etc), they are then wasting half the protein they are eating. Talk about a good way to make food expensive....


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Tony Barnes said:


> No worries PD
> 
> Yes, drink raw egg and ~50% of the protein from the egg white is lost to you. Cooked = fine. Pasteurised = fine. Raw = waste of money.
> 
> It particularly makes me laugh when people split the eggs first - so not only are they throwing away the yolk (loads of nice fats, vitamins, mins, etc), they are then wasting half the protein they are eating. Talk about a good way to make food expensive....


Hmmm,reps bud...good info there. I though some protein was lost,didnt realise it was so much though. Currently drinking 4 raw eggs a day,and boiling the other 4...might start just boiling all 8


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microwave-Egg-Poacher-Omelette-Maker/dp/B001APW3JU

about 3 minutes in the microwave, and there exactly like the sausage and egg mcmuffins from mcdonalds


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microwave-Egg-Poacher-Omelette-Maker/dp/B001APW3JU
> 
> about 3 minutes in the microwave, and there exactly like the sausage and egg mcmuffins from mcdonalds


Seen thins like this before,didnt know if they were any good though...may give it a try as boiled eggs can be quite bland...cheers,reps!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

There awesome mate, just break the egg into the thing close the lid and microwave til its 'firm' lol


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> There awesome mate, just break the egg into the thing close the lid and microwave til its 'firm' lol


What about whisking it so the egg is broke,then microwave...sort of like a little omlette? this work?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I microwave my eggs in smallish coffee cups, a couple in each.

Just remember to pr**k the yolks with a fork to stop them exploding all over the oven!

You can scramble eggs or make omelettes too: add a spoonful of water to beaten eggs for scrambling, and a drop of oil to make omelettes.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> What about whisking it so the egg is broke,then microwave...sort of like a little omlette? this work?


yup. sure does. just make sure its cooked properly


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> yup. sure does. just make sure its cooked properly


You need to do micro scrambled eggs and omelettes in several full power bursts with stirring in between.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

impossible to mix them in tht its tiny


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Have mine scrambled in a pan with olive oil and tastes 10 times better than microwaved


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Hmmm,reps bud...good info there. I though some protein was lost,didnt realise it was so much though. Currently drinking 4 raw eggs a day,and boiling the other 4...might start just boiling all 8


Yep, would be best bet!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

our poor partners that have to deal with the wrath of the egg!! Also do a lot of egg whites stop you from going for a ye know?!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> You need to do micro scrambled eggs and omelettes in several full power bursts with stirring in between.


X2

I always scramble in the micro.

Tastes great with a splash of worcester sauce too


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i always wanted to start drinking raw eggs but, isnt there a good chance of getting food poisoning or a dodgy stomach atleast?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i read a long time ago to cook eggs as more nutrients are absorbed so thats me on 5-6 poached eggs every morning


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

not sure if it has been mentioned already but just to let people know that the bio availability of raw eggs is much less than if they have been cooked... so to simply put it you will not be able to use the majority of nutrients within the raw egg.

so imo pretty worthless thing to do


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> i always wanted to start drinking raw eggs but, isnt there a good chance of getting food poisoning or a dodgy stomach atleast?


if the eggs has salmonella you will get ill either way you eat it


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - thanks - I couldn't find a reliable source to confirm this, but it's true! :thumb:





Tony Barnes said:


> That is not the only problem though - the BV of raw egg white is roughly 50% that of cooked egg white. As above pasteurised is fine, but raw = waste of money
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


Wont most of the vits and minerals be lost through microwaving as well or it just the case for veg?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I blast them in glass in microwave for 10 -20 secs,

Then neck them

Not raw, but not properly cooked either

Will 10 -20 secs increase BV????


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Bish83 said:


> Wont most of the vits and minerals be lost through microwaving as well or it just the case for veg?


You can't really destroy minerals, and when it comes to cooking, it's swings and roundabouts for most foods/nutrients.

There was an interesting paper I read ages back where they compared bioavailability of nutrients in steamed, boiled, and microwaved veg, and overall it came out fairly even. I'm not sure if there has been anything recent to re-bunk it? Don't know


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Bought one of them little omlette maker things from morrisons yesterday...£1 and its brilliant,mix a few eggs,add some meat or whatever,2 mins later a lovely little omlette is made,definitely recomend these :thumb: Only downfall is you can only fit around 3 eggs in but just repaet the process if you want to eat more


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I do like my omelets, sometime with tuna, with cheese, potatoes, onions or just plain. Most of the times I end up eating raw eggs just because is quick, for a long time I have looked in the net about this to make sure I do it them as its best, and I can say that I have not seen any substantial evidence or conclusions about eating eggs raw or cooked.

There are plenty articles about eggs poison (salmonella), but the risk of salmonella is equal among as different ways as to eat eggs. Same again there are equal quantities of articles about research been done in eating raw eggs, poached, boiled etc

I can see that different people prefer one way or the other because of their way of life, morals or just preferences specially when most people will change their mind or way of thinking sooner or later. I don't think we should come to a conclusion that from now all bodybuilders should eat eggs "this way"


----------



## Bigfella5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i have 4 eggs blended with a whole banana n 300-400mil of semi skimmed milk, ususally 45mins - 1hour after i train with a meal, e.g fishcakes n spinach

Tastes just like a banana milk shake 

i find i get no wind or upset stomach eating eggs raw however if i eat them scrambled, boiled or poached my guts dont like it!

i have seen some articles online that say cooking eggs causes them to denature slightly which may throw up allegies with different people.

I dont know how true that is but then again all foods react differently with different people


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Briefly, whites contain avidin, which if not dectivated by cooking inhibits biotin (a B vitamin) which you need, so it's not a good idea to eat raw egg whites alone.
> 
> However, egg yolks contain an overwhelming level of biotin, and eating whole eggs is fine.
> 
> Bulk egg whites are invariably pasteurized, which deactivates the avidin.





Tony Barnes said:


> That is not the only problem though - the BV of raw egg white is roughly 50% that of cooked egg white. As above pasteurised is fine, but raw = waste of money
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


The above two posts cover all you really need to know on this topic... in simple terms the best way to prepare eggs to maximise the amount of nutritional value from them is not seperate the white or the yolk, and to cook them until the yolk is runny and starting to thicken but not yet firm. If you cook the eggs to the point of a hard yolk then you've crosslinked the proteins excessively and bound some of the amino acid content to minerals and sugars within the egg and lost some bioavailability again.


----------

